# Aynsley Dunbar



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Elgars ghost brought up the topic of drummer Aynsley Dunbar in our discussion of Journey. Few have been in more groups than Dunbar. Here are those I can come up with: (not necessarily in order)

Bluesbreakers
Jeff Beck Group
Retaliation
Blue Whale
Mothers of Invention
Flo & Eddie
Journey
Jefferson Starship
Whitesnake 
David Bowie
Bonzo Dog Band
Lou Reed
Nils Lofgren

Anybody know of any others?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if AD ever toured with Ian Hunter but he was the drummer on Hunter's excellent second album _All American Alien Boy_ from 1976. Dunbar has one hell of a CV.


----------

